# grilling



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

how about some grill cooking? hubby was cooking on the grill and decided to play with a recipe for the oven he took some new potatoes from the garden,lots of butter,salt and pepper and scallions . then added deer burger and a beer or two and let it simmer on the grill. just before we took it off we added lots of shredded cheese. it was a hit. can't hardly wait for him to play some more


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like one of my Uncle's dishes.

He rubs a chicken down in bacon grease and sticks an open can of beer up where it's guts used to be,wraps it in foil and slow roasts it for three hours,it cooks from the inside out!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Magus good call, Beer Can Chicken! I make it regularly.

Use about a 4 pound bird or larger. I use a rub of cumin, chili powder, paprika, brown sugar, salt and pepper. Usually about a table spoon of the first three and teaspoon of the last three. Mix and rub all over the breasts (under the skin) and on the thighs and legs too. Take a beer can, open and take a healthy drink. Add a few more holes to the top and insert in the chicken. Balance on the grill and cook for about 90 minutes or so using indirect heat rotating once about half way through. The liquid steams the meat and keeps it VERY moist while the grill crisps the skin. If you don't have/want beer, lemonade could be used instead... however cooking with the beer doesn't actually put any alcohol in the meat.


Brisket... get one with a decent layer of fat on the top. Cover with a rub (similar to the beer can chicken one although I'd up the amount of brown sugar and chili powder). Put it on the grill (using charcoal in an indirect method) and add wood chunks for the first four hours. Every half hour baste with apple juice. After the first four hours wrap in foil and continue with indirect grilling but no smoking or basting. You are aiming for a 200-215 degrees cooking the entire time add charcoal and vent accordingly to achieve this. For a 6 pound beef brisket plan on 8-10 hours of cooking time.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice recipe!

I like to buy the cheap cuts and pound the meat with the dull edge of a big butcher's knife in a criss-cross pattern to break it up, lightly soak it in Worcestershire sauce and flash fry it in melted butter and garlic until it's seared, dust lightly with red pepper and half a lemon's juice and take it to the grill for ten minutes,other than the fact its thin, its like prime rib! 

I like to grill vegetables too.squash, carrots and potatoes with a mayonnaise and brown sugar glaze.


----------

